# SOIL TEST



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

here is my neighbors soil results. what should i tell them other than what they recommend?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like the lab covered it all.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Their soil must be hard as a rock with that Ca:Mg ratio of 2:1. How hard is it to get a shovel/probe into the soil.

Ca 51.2%
Mg 42.5%
Ca:Mg Ratio 1.2


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Their soil must be hard as a rock with that Ca:Mg ratio of 2:1. How hard is it to get a shovel/probe into the soil.
> 
> Ca 51.2%
> Mg 42.5%
> Ca:Mg Ratio 1.2


it was dam tough to get down but i got down somewhat deep. this also well water that they use


----------

